# Lesertest: Ein Bitfenix Colossus M eurer Wahl - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (14. April 2014)

Testet und behaltet ein Bitfenix Colossus M eurer Wahl!

*Bitfenix Colossus M (Innenraum der Mini-ITX-Version):*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Bitfenix)

Sowohl das Bitfenix Colossus M Mini-ITX als auch das Colossus M Micro-ATX bringen es auf Abmessungen von 250 x 330 x 374 Millimetern (Breite x Höhe x Tiefe), Unterschiede gibt es dafür im Inneren: Bei der Mini-ITX-Version wird das Mainboard horizontal installiert, bei der Micro-ATX-Variante hingegen vertikal. Beide Colossus M bieten eine Softtouch-Pberfläche, USB 3.0 und das Beleuchtungssystem Lite Trak. Es ermöglicht, das Gehäuse wahlweise in Rot, Blau oder Grün leuchten zu lassen. Im Lieferumfang befinden sich je zwei 120-mm-Lüfter, auf Wunsch lassen sich aber weitere Ventilatoren und sogar ein 230-mm-Lüfter verbauen. Intern können sowohl 3,5-Zoll-Laufwerke als auch 2,5-Zoll-Datenträger untergebracht werden - die genaue Anzahl hängt vom Modell ab. Mehr Informationen zu den Colossus-M-Gehäusen gibt es bei Bitfenix:
- Bitfenix Colossus M Micro-ATX
- Bitfenix Colossus M Mini-ATX

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games  Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Bitfenix die  Chance  dazu:  Ein PCGH-Leser hat die Gelegenheit, ein Bitfenix-Gehäuse zu testen.  Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen  Testbericht  im PCGH-Extreme-Forum  veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die  Hardware  behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Gehäusen aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet        einen  Test eines Gehäuses von Bitfenix verfassen? Dann  bewerbt    euch  in  diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt  einfach, was  genau ihr  ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch  besonders gut  als      Lesertester  eignet. Gebt am besten gleich mit an, ob ihr die  Mini-ITX- oder die Micro-ATX-Version des Bitfenix Colossus M testen möchtet!  Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen  und vorhandene  Vergleichsprodukte sind   natürlich von Vorteil,  außerdem solltet ihr  eine  Kamera bedienen und   gut lesbare Texte  verfassen können. Wer     noch  kein Mitglied im   PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist,  muss sich zunächst      (kostenlos)  registrieren. (Mehr Bilder zu den   Produkten gibt es in der offiziellen Akündigung.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und    endet voraussichtlich am 25.05.2014. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der  vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen  müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält  sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester zurückzufordern und den  Lesertester zukünftig nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der Lesertest  folgende Anforderungen nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 8.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand  beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von  anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Montag, dem 21.04.2014, um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## dominger (14. April 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Ein Bitfenix Colossus M eurer Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Oh schade. 
Wollte mich gerade bewerben, aber mein Board ist zu groß. 
Naja dann nächstes Mal.


----------



## sVnsation (14. April 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Ein Bitfenix Colossus M eurer Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo, ich würde gern das Bitfenix Colossus M in der Micro-ATX-Version testen.

Für Fotos kann ich mir eine EOS 500D ausleihen.

Für Vergleichstests hab ich hier ein Cooltek U3 stehen. Vor allem ein Test zur Temperaturentwicklung wird vermutlich sehr interessant sein; im Bitfenix ist ja die Grafikkarte noch oben gedreht. Vermutlich werden die Temperaturen da besser sein. Aber wie siehts dann mit der CPU aus?


----------



## Fred1313 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Ein Bitfenix Colossus M eurer Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für einen ausführlichen Produkttest des BitFenix Colossus M Micro-ATX Gehäuses.

Ich habe sehr viel Erfahrung, was den Umgang mit Hardware betrifft. Seit ein paar Jahren stelle ich für Freunde PC's zusammen, kaufe die Teile einzeln ein, setze die PC's dann zusammen und richte sie ein. Auch wenn Teile einmal deffekt sind, gehe ich dem Fehler auf den Grund und behebe diesen schnell. Dabei bin ich schon mit verschiedensten Gehäusen von Sharkoon, Medion, CSL, Corsair und BitFenix in Berührung gekommen. Ich habe somit mehr als genug Erfahrung, um das doch sehr besondere Gehäuse korrekt mit Hardware auszustatten.

Durch das Schreiben von Artikeln und Reviews für das Online-Magazin Bolea habe ich ausreichend Kenntnisse, um ein umfassenden Testbericht zu formulieren und interessant zu gestalten. Dieser wird durch Bilder einer Canon Spiegelreflexkamera und selbst erstellten Grafiken unterstützt, um ihn besonders leserfreundlich zu gestalten.


*Testen werde ich das Gehäuse auf:*

1. Die Möglichkeiten der Verwendung des Gehäuses:
Wie groß darf meine Grafikkarte sein? Welche Prozessorkühler sind passend für das Gehäuse? Welche Möglichkeiten der Lüfterinstallation habe ich? Wie viele Festplatten und Laufwerke kann ich insgesamt verbauen? Ist ein gutes Kabelmanagement möglich? _u.s.w._

2. Die Komplexität des Hardwareeinbaus:
Treten Schwierigkeiten beim Einbau der Hardware auf? Auf was muss besonders geachtet werden? Gibt es bei bestimmter Kombination von Teilen Einschränkungen? _u.s.w._

3. Die Wärmeentwicklung
Zur Messung der Wärmeentwicklung stehen mir ein professionelles Wärmemessgerät und ein Panel von Aerocool zur Verfügung, mit dem ich die Temperatur an fünf Punkten des Gehäuses gleichzeitig bestimmen kann. Diese bestimme ich dann im Idle und unter Vollast des PC's.

4. Die Geräuschentwicklung
Zur Messung der Geräuschentwicklung liegt mir leider kein professionelles Messgerät vor. Ich kann diese jedoch auch wieder im Idle und unter Vollast mit verschiedensten Gehäusen vergleichen, welche ich unten noch einmal aufführen werde.

Den Test werde ich mit eigenen Eindrücken und Beschreibung der Optik, sowie Bildern und Daten in Diagrammen und Tabellen auskleiden. Anschließend werde ich mit einem Fazit abschließen, welches auch den Vergleich zu anderen Gehäusen enthält.


*Mit folgenden Systemen kann ich das Gehäuse testen (beides Micro-ATX Mainboards):*

Multimedia-System:
Prozessor: Intel Core 2Duo @3,33 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 3 GB
Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon HD 6790
Festplatte: WD Green 640 GB
Laufwerk: optional ein LG DVD-Brenner

Gaming-System:
Prozessor: AMD A8-6600K
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB
Grafikkarte: Inno3D iChill GTX 770 HerculeZ
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 2 TB
Laufwerk: optional ein LG DVD-Brenner

Diese Systeme kann ich auch untereinander vergleichen, um den Unterschied zwischen Multimedia- und Gaming-System darzustellen (in den oben genannten Punkten).


*Mit folgenden Gehäusen kann ich das Colossus M vergleichen:*

- BitFenix Shinobi
- Sharkoon T9
- Medion Gehäuse (_Name unbekannt_)

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf das Gehäuse, das dieses einen Aufbau aufweist, der sich deutlich vom Standard abhebt. Ob dadurch Vorteile oder auch Nachteile entstehen, möchte ich näher untersuchen. Jedes Teil, was über den Lieferumfang des Gehäuses hinaus geht, werde ich selbstverständlich in den Test mit einbinden. Auch der Vergleich mit der Mini-ITX Version wäre durchaus interessant. Dazu fehlt mir jedoch ein Mini-ITX Board mit entsprechendem Prozessor.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, den Test des Gehäuses durchführen zu können, da PC's und speziell das  Basteln mit Hardware meine größten Hobbies sind, denen ich immer mit viel Spaß und Motivation nachgehe.

Schöne Grüße und frohe Ostern!


----------



## nSomniA (19. April 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Ein Bitfenix Colossus M eurer Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, das BitFenix Colossus M in der Mini-ITX Variante testen zu können.

Als Hardware für den Test hätte ich folgendes zu bieten:
Asus P8Z77-I
Xeon E3-1245v2
Prolimatech Megahalems mit 2x eLoop von Noiseblocker
8 GB RAM von GeiL
7970 mit Windforce 3 Kühler
DVD-Laufwerk
diverse Netzteile und Lüfter
[Alles im Moment als Daddelkeks in einem Prodigy.]

Vielleicht sind bis zum Test auch noch ein G1820T auf einem Z87N-WiFi verfügbar. Das ganze dann als Silent Homeserver.

Wichtig für mich sind:
-Wärme der einzelnen Bauteile(auch mit IR-Thermometer und nicht nur den OnBoard-Sensoren)
-Lautstärke(subjektives Empfinden)
-Verarbeitung
-Handling beim Ein-/Ausbau, vor allem der Platz für Prozessorkühler usw.
-unübliches Verbauen von Lüftern(Gerade beim Server, da ich z.B. im Prodigy zum Megahalems zusätzlich 6 Lüfter verbaut hatte, teilweise schräg usw...jedoch ohne was am Gehäuse zu verändern)
-Platznutzung gerade beim Mini-ITX Format(Festplattenanzahl usw.)

Als Vergleich hätte ich wie oben genannt ein BitFenix Prodigy.

Ich wünsche euch noch frohe Ostern und allen Mitbewerbern viel Glück.

Gruß

nSom


----------



## phoenix86 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Ein Bitfenix Colossus M eurer Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi PCGH-Team, 

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test des Bitfenix Colossus. 

Da ich derzeit ein miniITX Gaming-System aufbaue, könnte ich das ganze gleich mit einem Test verbinden. Deswegen würde ich mich über ein Colossus in der mITX-Ausgabe sehr freuen, da ich ansonsten erst noch ein mATX-Board anschaffen müsste, wäre aber auch nicht das Problem! 

Als Hardware kommt folgendes zum Einsatz: 
ASRock Z87E-ITX 
Xeon E3-1230 V3 
Thermalright HR-02 Macho
16GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3-1600
Crucial m500 240GB mSATA
EVGA GeForce GTX 760 SC ACX 2GB
be quiet! DP E9-CM 480W 

Bewähren muss sich das Colossus gegen Konkurrenz aus eigenem Haus, nämlich gegen das Prodigy. 

Die Gehäuse werden in den folgenden Kategorien getestet:
- Platzangebot/Kabelmanagement 
- Wärmeentwicklung 
- Geräuschentwicklung 
- Belüftungsmöglichkeiten

Die Bilder werden mit einer Kompaktkamera geknipst und gegebenenfalls nachbearbeitet. Um den Direktvergleich besser darstellen zu können werden auch Diagramme erstellt, die beispielsweise die Länge aktueller Grafikkarten zeigen und welches Gehäuse wie viel Platz bereitstellt. 
Mein letzter Gehäusetest liegt schon etwas zurück und war ein CM Storm Stryker.  

Jetzt möchte ich mich noch über die Chance ein Gehäuse testen zu dürfen bedanken und wünsche allen Mitbewerbern auch viel Glück. 

Viele Grüße 
phoenix


----------



## Fawkes (21. April 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Ein Bitfenix Colossus M eurer Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

auch ich würde mich sehr freuen das Gehäuse testen zu dürfen.

Schon seit 1995 beschäftige ich mich intensiv mit Computern und der zugehörigen Technik. Nach der Schule habe ich eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration absolviert. Momentan studiere ich audiovisuelle Medien und schreibe dieses Semester meine Bachelorarbeit. Nebenbei habe ich mich im Mai letzten Jahres mit einem IT-Service selbständig gemacht und werde diesen in Zukunft um Dienstleistungen aus dem Medienbereich erweitern. Genügend Erfahrung im Umgang mit PCs sollte also gegeben sein. Qualitativ hochwertige Bilder (und Videos) kann ich mit meinem Equipment ebenso erstellen. Selbstverständlich bin ich auch der deutschen Sprache mächtig. Daran sollte es also nicht scheitern. 

Für den Test selbst würde ich mich an eurer eigenen Gliederung der Gehäusereviews orientieren, garniert mit selbsterstellten Bildern und gegebenenfalls einem Video. Interessieren würde mich insbesondere die Mini-ITX-Version des Gehäuses.

Viele Grüße,

Jörg


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (21. April 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Ein Bitfenix Colossus M eurer Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion

Ich würde mich gerne für den Test des Bitfenix Colossus M im m-ATX Format bewerben.

Digitale Fotos können mit einer Canon 1100D erstellt werden. Als Hardware stehen mir 3 Systeme mit Sockel 1155 und 1150 und mehren starken Grafikkarten, auch mit Triple-Slot Kühlern zur Verfügung. Ein m-ATX Board besitze ich leider nicht mehr, allerdings werde ich, falls ich der Auserwählte bin, sofort eines bestellen. 

Als Vergleichsgehäuse habe ich ein Coolermaster Haf X, ein Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 sowie ein selbstgebautes aus meinem Tagebuch zur Verfügung stehen.

MfG

Quak_der_Frosch


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. April 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Ein Bitfenix Colossus M eurer Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Beim ausgewählten Lesertester handelt es sich um phoenix86.


----------



## Fawkes (23. April 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Ein Bitfenix Colossus M eurer Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Na dann hau rein phoenix!


----------

